# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks In The City

## *-Rooney-*

This new hollyoaks spin off starts on E4 on 14 aug starring lisa and ben and tinhead from brookie( philip olivier )

----------


## Footie_Chick

It is also going to have   Spoiler:    Claire King in it who is famous for playing the queen bitch of emmerdale Kim Tate  
She said this on This Morning on the 7/7/06.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

has anyone been watching this.
theres a guy in it called burton and i swear i know his face (prob from brookie or hollyoaks) but its annoying me not knowing his name

----------


## Chris_2k11

> has anyone been watching this.
> theres a guy in it called burton and i swear i know his face (prob from brookie or hollyoaks) but its annoying me not knowing his name


He's called Lee Warburton is real life. He played Natalie Horrocks son in Corrie back in the 90's and I think he's been on Family Affairs at some point too.

----------


## Footie_Chick

He was also in casualty as Will Mellors Brother (Jack) he was called Tony.

----------


## laurouski

Yeah, I recognised him too, I think it must have been because he was in Casualty.  :Ponder:  (Thanks for that, Footie_Chick! For putting my mind at rest!)

What does everyone think of it so far, though? I'm not sure, it is a bit lame but I haven't given up on it yet..

----------


## Abbie

ive just started watching it , which is a shame cos i would of starting watching it from the begining but i was away, so im a little confused on what has happened and how many episodes i have missed?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it only started on E4 on 14th of aug so tonights is only the 3rd ep

----------


## Abbie

oh thats ok then, cos when i watched it last night i thought i might of missed more.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well im enjoying it, i like the relationship that polly's younger sis has with her gay (boy)friend.  when adam went to millies parents house for the first time that was funny first of all he was drunk then he had dog dirt on his shoes. the one thing that hasnt changed is that ben and lisa are still so happily in love. but at the end of the last ep it looks like lisa is getting stalked by some guy with a red baseball cap

----------


## diamond1

just saw the new h/o in the city advert and Lisa hunter has got really really short hair now LOL looks so diffrent -loving in the city 

so far I think ben and lisa have had character transplants Ben isnt funny anymore which was his gimmick and Lisa is actually likeable

Adam is a great character but cant help thinking of tinhead from brookie and how he contrasts to adam.Burton is so slimy and I hate him.Troy is ok but a little bit blonde

Tanktop is a little bit of a waste of time

I want to see Lisa and Adam get it on dunno why but it would kick the show into touch and adam and lisa have sexual chemistry   Spoiler:    despite adam being bi/gay (I dont think he knows it yet though)  and Ben and Polly to get it on as well
Im bored of lisa and ben -its destroying bens charcter (he hasnt mentioned arthur once) so after in the city put him back in the main show and bring back izzy.....

I hate millie and think she is the weakest link in the show (why would she tell her class that adam is a rubbish in bed (but in a diffrent manner)I doubt any teacher would do that under any circumstance

and I think adams scene at milles parents was comedy gold

----------


## laurouski

Yep, I'm thinking it's pretty good so far.
Diamond1, you say you're bored of Ben and Lisa so it must be good news for you that Ben looks set to get it together with Polly..
I don't like Tanktop, or Millie, or Burton, and Troy is sometimes  a bit unbelievable.
I read that tomorrow Adam and Josh are going to 'share an intimate moment'.. I hope this doesn't mean what I think it does.. deja vu anyone?  :Lweek:  
And I don't like Gemma Atkinson's new boobs. They were a complete waste of money. They are too big, now they make her look frumpy.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## diamond1

> Yep, I'm thinking it's pretty good so far.
> Diamond1, you say you're bored of Ben and Lisa so it must be good news for you that Ben looks set to get it together with Polly..


 yes have to say couldnt happen quick enough   Spoiler:    yeah I read week after tommrow he says I love you to Polly after him and lisa split up :Thumbsup:    

has she had a boob job? I didnt even know  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

I will forgive Tanktop for being in the show because I think leon Lopez is actually a good actor (and a good singer-check out his myspace) and he did ask the Immortal question *do you ever wish Hulk Hogan was your dad?* 

If ben Does go off with Polly that must mean he regains a personality he cant act all depressing on a date surely otherwise the Ben davies we all Know is dead

----------


## Mr Humphries

Tinhead is bi in Hollyoaks In The City ? When did I miss that ?

----------


## diamond1

Tinhead was in brookie

,Adam (philip oliver) is fighting his sexuality he hasnt discovered it yet,

the hint was there when he flipped out at tanktop hiring him a male stripper.

----------


## Emma-Lou

Ahh that would explain it never thought of that.I am enjoying it so far although not a fan of Burton and Tanktop annoys me sometimes.

----------


## laurouski

:EEK!:  Why hasn't anyone mentioned this yet??!! The fire! Whatshisface is dead! Burton has a love child with Kay!!  :EEK!:

----------


## bridgekelly2004

Dreadful show. That Lisa one looks like a man with her new haircut!!!

----------


## big bro fan

I just read in inside soap   Spoiler:    that the stars of the show who play ben and lisa are furious at finding out that one of them is to be killed off at the end of the season

----------


## laurouski

:EEK!:  

I dunno who I want it to be! Lisa cheated on Ben, but he has annoyed me with his relationship with Polly. And I don't like Gemma Atkinson, so I sorta hope it's Lisa 'cause of that.

I can't wait!

 :Cheer:  

Thanks for that, BB fan!  :Thumbsup:   :Clap:

----------


## big bro fan

Would just like to say sorry to the mods for posting a spoiler in the non-spoiler thread.

----------


## Debs

kill of lisa!

she cheated on ben in the last oneand now shes doing the same. BORING!

i really dislike lisa. shes so dumb. killing her off would be no real loss

----------


## laurouski

> kill of lisa!
> 
> she cheated on ben in the last oneand now shes doing the same. BORING!
> 
> i really dislike lisa. shes so dumb. killing her off would be no real loss


You're all heart, debs, all heart..

 :Big Grin:

----------


## diamond1

> kill of lisa!
> 
> she cheated on ben in the last oneand now shes doing the same. BORING!
> 
> i really dislike lisa. shes so dumb. killing her off would be no real loss


if they kill of ben there would be no point in making any more spin offs because he is a character that is intriguing but lisa hunter is so boring it is untrue I say Kill of lisa -for turning into a slapper once again

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> You're all heart, debs, all heart..


i had to laugh at that considering about a few hours later she was emptying her wardrobe to find the perfect outfit and bribing her sister so she had the flat to her self and ben a day after him and lisa broke up

----------


## laurouski

Can someone please tell me what happened at the end of Monday's ep?
I've just finished watching it but it didn't record until the end!  :Angry: 
Millie was just in the club with Adam explaining that there's no point getting together. But I didn't see WHY there's no point.. So can someone please tell me why there's no point..? And did anything else happen..?

Thanks!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

> You're all heart, debs, all heart..


 
 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   i know  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

seriously though chuck her in the mersey or something  :Big Grin:   would be fab viewing

----------


## Debs

> if they kill of ben there would be no point in making any more spin offs because he is a character that is intriguing but lisa hunter is so boring it is untrue I say Kill of lisa -for turning into a slapper once again


 
another bonus for keeping ben would be the scenes of him in the buff. they are ALWAYS good to watch  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

any more of lisa in her bra and i may have to chuck my tv out the window

----------


## diamond1

I have to say I love hollyoaks in the city,

Just read some stuff of daran little (I think hes like the writer) anyway he mentioned some stuff thats really bugged me about the show like ben never saying he has a son anymore  :Searchme: .



also no series 2 has been announced yet and I do hope they do because itc is sooo much better than let loose ever was -it dont feel like a spin off it actually feels like its own show and I actually enjoy itc more than the usual episodes because apart from debbie and Josh its not  as much all about school kids or uni people but more adults if that makes sense.
my top character 
*TankTop* I felt was abit poor at first but he is now a quality character and one of the best ones in the show 

*Adam* was at the start my faviroute character he isnt as much so now but I do like Adam because he is a complex character despite that millie clutching onto him

*Ben* although his character in the show is not what it was on the main hollyoaks show -its hard not to like ben I mean who actually cares that he slept with polly..he was entitled to after lisa slept with a stranger

*Burton*he is a brilliant character -really sleazy and horrible but got such a creepy way about him which makes him fantastic

*Debbie*she is such a little cow (in a goodway) if a second series is made she nedsa bigger role

*Josh* excellent character -and of all the gay/Bi people in the show he seems the most at ease with himself and it dont faze him at all-and he is something like 16 aint he?

----------


## Debs

> *Burton*he is a brilliant character -really sleazy and horrible but got such a creepy way about him which makes him fantastic
> 
> 
> *Josh* excellent character -and of all the gay/Bi people in the show he seems the most at ease with himself and it dont faze him at all-and he is something like 16 aint he?


i  love this, lisa is seriuosly getting on my boobies though now. Every week she bugs me more nad more. 
Burton i sgreat i didnt like him at first but i watch it just to see what he does next. i hope they dont suddenly make him nice

----------


## diamond1

> i  love this, lisa is seriuosly getting on my boobies though now. Every week she bugs me more nad more. 
> Burton i sgreat i didnt like him at first but i watch it just to see what he does next. i hope they dont suddenly make him nice


 I think they are trying to turn her into Kay more and more,lisa is actually beyond being annoying in this series -if season 2 would be made she would not be enough to draw veiwers as no one seems to like her.

if OB where not in the mains show I would prefer in the city as a overall show

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah theres an idea they should move ob into in the city since he and max have fell out and he really doesnt have a role in the real hollyoaks anymore

----------


## laurouski

> yeah theres an idea they should move ob into in the city since he and max have fell out and he really doesnt have a role in the real hollyoaks anymore


A BAD idea! In the City is fun too watch, but it's not a particularly good programme script-wise and acting-wise. OB's too good for that!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well hes not exactly doing anything in hollyoaks is he ,
he might as well leave what does he bring to the show it used to be comedy with max- thats gone now claires taken his place

----------


## Debs

> well hes not exactly doing anything in hollyoaks is he ,
> he might as well leave what does he bring to the show it used to be comedy with max- thats gone now claires taken his place


 
that has to come bak eventually though surely??

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> that has to come bak eventually though surely??


doubt it because max had to grow up fast with tom causing him wanting his own family and hell outgrow OB cos hes still the party type when he had friends all he has now is boring and boredom hutchinson

----------


## laurouski

That doesn't make any sense. He had Tom when he and OB were friends, they were fine then. He probably won't want his own family when everything about Claire comes out, and Tom loves OB. It's not like Tom is a baby, he's at a playful age, so OB fits into it nicely.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> That doesn't make any sense. He had Tom when he and OB were friends, they were fine then. He probably won't want his own family when everything about Claire comes out, and Tom loves OB. It's not like Tom is a baby, he's at a playful age, so OB fits into it nicely.


what i mean is he has experienced marriage and has grown up a lot since him and OB fell out so once all this claire businessgets found out the last thing hes going to do is go running back to ob because ob's tried to warn him from the start hes too mature for ob now.
max has changed he isnt the same person who would be found building a fort in the flat with ob and tom hes more responsible

----------


## diamond1

> what i mean is he has experienced marriage and has grown up a lot since him and OB fell out so once all this claire businessgets found out the last thing hes going to do is go running back to ob because ob's tried to warn him from the start hes too mature for ob now.
> max has changed he isnt the same person who would be found building a fort in the flat with ob and tom hes more responsible


 so max got in the maxacise costume because he is so much more mature now and falling for claires lies makes him so much better than OB?


ob has a place in hollyoaks-he is one of the best characters,Im so bored of seeing teenybopper storylines involving Justin,craig,amy etc.I think OB acts like a prat with tom and with his mates he has a sensitive side as well-look at him with mel

In the City is a spin off with ben and Lisa how would OB fit in?

he wasnt that good mates with either ben or lisa to ever get involved and he would be out of his depth with the characters in the show anyway.

----------


## laurouski

> once all this claire businessgets found out the last thing hes going to do is go running back to ob because ob's tried to warn him from the start hes too mature for ob now.


OB has warned him form the start? Isn't that the most valid reason to reunite with him? His realisation of who Claire really is shows he's more mature and perceptive than anyone ever thought, not childishly oblivious to what is going on around him.



> so max got in the maxacise costume because he is so much more mature now and falling for claires lies makes him so much better than OB?


LOL! Good point!

----------


## diamond1

this is from daran littles myspace (producer of in the city)


  Spoiler:    "unfortunately this audience has been too little for the show to be recommissoned. i got official word yesterday that this series will be a one off. its sad but, on reflection not that sad; i've achieved what i set out to - produced a story about the corruption of innocence and life in a model agency. the 20 episodes tell a complete story, questions are answered and above all its been great fun. i've challenged and pushed actors and they've delivered 100%."  

im so gutted its untrue,
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  of all the rubbish they air on tv they couldnt be bothered carrying this on...but they still have headland *punches wall*

not even a bloody dvd release - :Angry:  

this has really wound me up!!

----------


## Debs

:Angry:   i really thought this would get anotehr series, it is so good  :EEK!:

----------


## diamond1

> i really thought this would get anotehr series, it is so good


 with all the great actors and the great daran little on board the show I thought it would at least come up with a few seasons.

at times (no most of the time) I have enjoyed in the city over the mainstream show.

I know roughly what happens at the end of this series but I do hope it dont leave us on cliffhangers to what happens next -because we wil never know :Crying:

----------


## Emma-Lou

Its a real shame there will not be another series i have really enjoyed it :Sad:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I was gonna give this a look but it clashed with Spooks on a Monday so i haven't watched most of the series, and then i heard it was starting on Channel 4 from Monday and i thought i would watch it then, but they decided to put it in a ridiculous graveyard slot.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diamond1

> I was gonna give this a look but it clashed with Spooks on a Monday so i haven't watched most of the series, and then i heard it was starting on Channel 4 from Monday and i thought i would watch it then, but they decided to put it in a ridiculous graveyard slot.


Davey its not like the hollyoaks your used to..kinda like caught up with the waves  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when is the end of the series?

----------


## diamond1

> when is the end of the series?


 4 weeks time (me thinks)

I know theres 4 episodes left sooo oh hang on theres a double on the last night so 3 more weeks sorry

----------


## *-Rooney-*

thanks, the last episode was when burton and precious found lisa at stellas party unconcious wonder if shes ok

----------


## Debs

> thanks, the last episode was when burton and precious found lisa at stellas party unconcious wonder if shes ok


i hope she isnt, i hope thats the end of her  :Smile:  

whiny cow, i hate her more and more each week

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Davey its not like the hollyoaks your used to..kinda like caught up with the waves


That's why i am gonna like it...i love CUWTW so i am sure gonna love this series!  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> 4 weeks time (me thinks)
> 
> I know theres 4 episodes left sooo oh hang on theres a double on the last night so 3 more weeks sorry


 wow this has lasted much longer tha the other sereis they did.

----------


## diamond1

> wow this has lasted much longer tha the other sereis they did.


 I dunno Im pretty sure this and let loose had the same ammount of episodes..only this series has a fantastic storylne to it unlike let loose which was just ben and lisa living with some dead end losers

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i missed last nights , did i miss anything

----------


## di marco

i noticed it was on ch4 last night, was this the first week it was on?

----------


## laurouski

Just watched the first half of last weeks ep (the one where Lisa has her accident), and Orson is so sweet! Lisa's so mean.  :Mad:

----------


## diamond1

> i noticed it was on ch4 last night, was this the first week it was on?


 yeah dm you have missed 4 or 5 episodes (the ones with kym marsh)

----------


## diamond1

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/hitc123/petition.htmlwell last minute hopes for saving the show-join up for this petition online  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> http://www.PetitionOnline.com/hitc123/petition.htmlwell last minute hopes for saving the show-join up for this petition online


I've signed it, i love this show, been watching it on E4, and now watch the repeat on channel 4 when i remember!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I like this show. Much better than that tosh 'let loose'  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i hope she isnt, i hope thats the end of her  
> 
> whiny cow, i hate her more and more each week


She really is a nightmare isn't she debs. I lost all interest in her after her personality transplant in Hollyoaks.

----------


## Debs

> She really is a nightmare isn't she debs. I lost all interest in her after her personality transplant in Hollyoaks.


Yeah she drives me mad, i get madder everytime i watch her! 

I'm glad her and ben have broken up although i ave a feeling they will reunite towards the end  :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:   Again :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Florijo

Troy is hilarious. Normally I wouldn't be able to stand someone so vain as him but he's great. I like Burton as well. Can't stand Ben.

----------


## Debs

> Troy is hilarious. Normally I wouldn't be able to stand someone so vain as him but he's great. I like Burton as well. Can't stand Ben.


He annoyed me at the beginning but he is excellent now!

Burton is the best charcater there.

Millie  :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:   Hate her and dont like polly much either, shes just too Blahhhh

----------


## di marco

i was going to watch this on channel 4 but its on too late and i just couldnt be bothered lol which is unusual for me!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I have kinda just started watching it really even though they're only 3 episodes left!  :Rotfl:  But it's quite a good show from what i've seen of it, very different to Hollyoaks!

----------


## diamond1

> I have kinda just started watching it really even though they're only 3 episodes left!  But it's quite a good show from what i've seen of it, very different to Hollyoaks!


which is good because there other spin offs have been awful..the one with Finn and lewis was ok but still rather crap the only redemming feature was lewis's death and how it was dealt.

In the city Is classic an all time great show..I love ALL the characters Even lisa hunter has bcome a better character in this series.Tanktop is great such a normal bloke -really he is,
Adam is the best character in it,philip oliver who plays him has been excellent and has drifted well away from the tinhead character (who everyone loved anyway)




> I like this show. Much better than that tosh 'let loose'


I agree that was rubbish, the only bit that was good was when lisa nearly died

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ive just watched the final two episodes and i know that it said eithere ben or lisa were to be getting axed which is a shame.

but omg when it happened it was so unpredictable its just a pity we wont we getting a series two as i really enjoyed in the city good characters and storylines

----------


## Debs

GUTTED!!

all i can say is that!

I saw where they were going with it, I knew somethign was going to happen to ben instead of lisa! it was obvious! then when i saw her grab the gun i just knew oh yeah shes gonna shoot him! 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Excellent epi tonight though! good end to the programme! Wish it was coming back!

Why why why didnt they take the chance to kill of old whingy lisa  :Angry:  
Poor Ben!  :Crying:  

I take it Polly is dead too ( no loss really) 

Soooo Gutted about Ben  :Crying:   :Crying:  

Off to bed to get over it LOL

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Excellent episodes tonight, shame it's not coming back. Channel 4 a daft, it's better than the noraml Hollyoaks. Here's hoping they change their minds, i need to know what happened to them all.

----------


## diamond1

> GUTTED!!
> 
> all i can say is that!
> 
> I saw where they were going with it, I knew somethign was going to happen to ben instead of lisa! it was obvious! then when i saw her grab the gun i just knew oh yeah shes gonna shoot him! 
> 
>  
> 
> Excellent epi tonight though! good end to the programme! Wish it was coming back!
> ...


 I am gutted they killed ben off -he is a hollyoaks classic much like max and OB.I think everyone hates lisa that much more now

but It was a bit obvious that lisa would die so maybe the best ending was to kill ben off for the shock of it.

Im also annoyed that I didnt get to see tanktop and adam talking after tanktop found out adam was gay I wanted to see how that would turn out.

best two episodes of the series by far-
Im a little lost to how it came about that they wanted to kill lisa but oh well claire king best bitch ever by far!!

I wonder if bens friends Jake and becca or even tony on the main show even mention his death at all.

POOR BEN

----------


## Gadders

i cant believe that they have canceled it either. i thought the last episode was the best one of the series. shame it ended the way it did. would have been nice if the everything was wrapped up with the whole tanktop and adam thing.

----------


## Cornishbabe

The show was really good. But the ratings would have probably have improved if when the eppisodes were shown on channel 4 it was not at half 12 at night.  I really enjoyed the series and wish they would have another..

----------


## Katy

I cant believe they killed Ben. It would have been a better ending if Lisa had been killed off instead.s

----------


## Bad Wolf

ive been watching this for the past few weeks but missed last night as i went the cinema - can anyone tell me exactly what happened???

did lisa shoot ben?

----------


## Abbie

Im just shocked that they killed off Ben, though when it was getting to that point and Lisa had the gun is felt very predictable.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> ive been watching this for the past few weeks but missed last night as i went the cinema - can anyone tell me exactly what happened???
> 
> did lisa shoot ben?


yeah lisa shot ben by accident because she was abducted and tied to a bed but for some reason stela cut her loose with a gun only for lisa to be surrounded by her hard men with guns but at the same time ben was looking for her in the same building and lisa was standing mid floor with gun in hand an ben stormed in doors gut reaction lisa pulls the trigger 

polly has taken over dose where does that leave debbie now

----------


## Bad Wolf

what happened to burton, troy etc

----------


## Cornishbabe

The final two eppisodes are repeated tomorrow and thursday on channel 4. :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well troy gave burton a right beaten upand told precious that he knows nothing about him.
because the gay porn movie burton tricked him into doing ended up on the net and troy 15 litttle brother found it and troy said thats an end for his movie career

think they have split ben/polly dead 
adam is out in the open gay
molly heartbroken
tanktop grieving

----------


## Bad Wolf

and the two kids????  pollys sister and the other one?

----------


## Abbie

> think they have split ben/polly dead 
> adam is out in the open gay
> molly heartbroken
> tanktop grieving


It was a pretty grim and depressing ending, completly different to the last spin off.

----------


## Debs

> and the two kids???? pollys sister and the other one?


 
Pollys sister turned out to not actually be her sister! Polly took care of her when they were bth in care 

 :Searchme:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Pollys sister turned out to not actually be her sister! Polly took care of her when they were bth in care


mad!

why didnt they kill lisa?????

all she does is moan

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i felt sorry for debbie i liked her she didnt care what others thought and just did what she wanted but yet she had a heart and loved polly now her lives turned upside down did you see the state of the real mum

----------


## Debs

> mad!
> 
> why didnt they kill lisa?????
> 
> all she does is moan


I know i was getting quite excited about her possible death and then i though nah they are going to kill off ben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

> i felt sorry for debbie i liked her she didnt care what others thought and just did what she wanted but yet she had a heart and loved polly now her lives turned upside down did you see the state of the real mum


I know i felt really sorry for her too, but I felt sorry for polly too after she explained what went on.

----------


## Elsie Tanner

I wish they'd done away with UHHHLisa. All she does it whinge!!

Her scripts in Hollyoaks consisted of...

"UHHHHLEE"

"UHHHHDAN"

"UHHHHELLIE"

"UHHHHMUM/DAD"

"UHHHHZARA"

"UHHHH[Insert Name of Hollyoaks character here]"

----------


## Chris_2k11

Big mistake killing off Ben. He's one of Hollyoaks best loved characters! I have enjoyed this series, i've missed odd episodes now & again but from what i've seen it's been a good drama. The acting's been on form too, apart from that Debbie lass.  :Thumbsdown:  

Oh well.. whingy Lisa lives on  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

> Oh well.. whingy Lisa lives on


Shame! 

They should bring it back and this time make sure they kill off the right one 

RIP BEN  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## Em

> Shame! 
> 
> They should bring it back and this time make sure they kill off the right one 
> 
> RIP BEN



Is he definately dead? 

Or is this one of those where he got shot but might survive?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Is he definately dead? 
> 
> Or is this one of those where he got shot but might survive?


We;; never know, it's been axed the stupid producers grrrrrrrrrrrr  :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## prettypayal

so ben killed off then? that was a shame he was really good looking and he lisa made a good couple

----------


## Abbie

> Is he definately dead? 
> 
> Or is this one of those where he got shot but might survive?


 Well I hate to see to say it but he looked actually dead to me.

----------


## Emma-Lou

I have really enjoyed the series and sad they have axed it.The last 2 epsiodes were great i agree it should have been Lisa not Ben but i suppose less obvious that way.He did look dead at the end or the abulance and that would have been helping him not just leaving him lying there with Lisa.And i wonder what will happen to Debbie but i guess we will never know.

----------


## diamond1

> We;; never know, it's been axed the stupid producers grrrrrrrrrrrr


 Well Daran little who wrote and produced it  has already confirmed that Ben died that night in lisas arms and Polly did NOT die.he wont reveal what would of happened in season 2 but him and leon lopez have both teased that mersey tv (now lime) are thinking of a dvd release on the near future.

I am gutted this show is over I always looked forward to it But would it be the same now anyway I assume Burton has lost everything now.Stella is in prison,Lisa would be too scared to ever go back to gloss or modelling.Troy has lost everything too he would move back to Oz.Josh would have left school by season 2 and has no chance with adam.the only characters with loads of milegae left was polly,debbie and Adam

and Millie well everyone loves millie :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what about precious?????????????????
and tank top (hes hot)

----------


## Abbie

> Big mistake killing off Ben. He's one of Hollyoaks best loved characters!


 I know, and i dont think its fair to kill off a charcter in a spin off when not everyone watches it.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

not only does that that kill the show it also kills any chances of him coming back to the regular hollyoaks

----------

